# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Sondage pour un meilleur jeu, dixit on a un concept mais il nous faut votre avis

## NaggAash

Plop les canards !

Je vous présente aujourd'hui un questionnaire d'une quinzaine de questions disponible à cette adresse : http://goo.gl/forms/ZssRy4tRXy

Ce questionnaire est là pour aider une équipe de développement à mesurer la viabilité de leur projet, je vous invite donc à y répondre le plus sincèrement possible si vous en avez le temps et l'envie.

Vous pouvez également partager ce lien autour de vous pour que le plus grande nombre de joueurs possible puisse y répondre. Et si vous souhaitez me faire part de vos propres questions ou remarques, n'hésitez pas à le faire ici même.

Enfin, merci d'avance de votre attention et doublement merci à tous ceux qui prendrons un instant pour nous répondre, votre avis est important.

Bonne journée à tous !

----------


## Tchey

J'ai lu et répondu. Si j'ai suivi, l'idée est de faire un topdown shooter nerveux avec une touche de survie (collecte et construction), avec un gameplay assez riche mais une durée de vie relativement courte, puis d'ajouter du contenu via des DLC voir un cash shop. Mouef.

----------


## Louck

Ca n'existe pas déjà ca d'ailleurs ?
Spaz ?

Je dis peux être des conneries, j'ai jamais joué.

----------


## NaggAash

*@ ( Tchey ) :* Notre jeu s'apparente au genre que tu as décris. Le modèle économique par contre n'est pas encore défini et nous comptons en partie sur ce questionnaire pour nous aider dans nos choix.

Voudrais-tu développer ton ressenti ? C'est toujours intéressant d'avoir des retours.



*@ Louck :* Ha non, à première vu ce jeu ne ressemble pas à ce que nous voulons faire (et je n'y ai pas jouer non plus, personnellement).

Niveau inspiration je citerais plutôt Hotline Miami, Alien Swarm, Magicka et the Binding of Isaac pour l'aspect "twin-stick shooter", le mod baroud d'honneur de Dawn of War 2, certains mods de Warcraft 3 (...) en plus de tous ceux cités dans le questionnaire. 

Alors oui je sais, ça donne du coup un mix bizarroïde entre un STR, un shooter, un survival, un MobA (...) mais ce sondage nous a permis de voir qu'il était difficile de décrire notre jeu par texte. Surtout qu'on a beau citer des genres, deux jeux du même style peuvent être très différents l'un de l'autre. Finalement, un jeu vidéo ça se voit en image, et plus important encore... ça se joue !

----------

